# Tourist visa Italy



## hpzwebb (May 5, 2015)

I've heard that within a 6 month period i can only stay up to 90 days in Italy on a tourist visa. Is that true? 

and are they any other restrictions? 

and do i need to fill out a “dichiarazione di presenza” (declaration of presence) if i stay a full 90 days? what if i stay slightly less?

is there a better country to fly in to instead of Italy?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The short answer is "yes" - you are allowed up to 90 days out of any 180 day period on a "tourist" (i.e. Schengen) visa. And that goes for the total time you spend in any country or combination of countries within the Schengen area.

I suppose the other "restriction" is that you can't work on a tourist visa.



> is there a better country to fly in to instead of Italy?


What, exactly, are you trying to accomplish here? If it's to establish residence somewhere in Europe, then you generally need to get a long-stay visa for the country in which you're looking to reside before you arrive.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

And, so far as the declaration goes, if you are staying in a hotel they will more than likely take care of that for you. Otherwise, you must report to the local police station (questura) within 8 "work days" of arrival in Italy.

Failure to properly declare your presence can lead to all sorts of problems down the road.


----------



## hpzwebb (May 5, 2015)

I'm staying with friends in Italy. 

i have a work visa in Portugal for part time work . I'm basically trying to figure out how to stay in Italy for part of the month. and if my initial flight in to Europe should be to Portugal or to Italy. 

The long and the short of it is i want to be in Italy but i can only find jobs as close as Portugal so far.

also thank you so much for helping me answer some of these questions!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

On the work visa for Portugal you can visit other Schengen countries for up to 90 days out of any 180 day period. But you'll be resident in Portugal.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If you have a plan to end up in Italy then one way to achieve that plan is to reside in Portugal, learn the Portuguese language, and become culturally acclimated. You may also need to remain physically present within Portugal for a minimum percentage of time and keep your trips outside Portugal to a minimum. Do all that and you can acquire Portuguese citizenship in as few as 6 years, especially if you focus on that objective and work toward it. Portuguese citizens are able to exercise EU treaty rights to live and work in Italy.


----------

